# Is it a good idea to change my manual transmission fluid?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The owners manual calls for 45K and 90K under Severe operating conditions. I too live in Southern California and it was 123 degrees over the weekend!


https://my.gmc.com/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/dynamic/manuals/2014/chevrolet/cruze/2014_chevrolet_cruze_owners.pdf


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Changing the fluid is a required service. Absolutely change it. With a little more research I think you'll find Syncromesh products from your favorite brand are the preferred lube.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

My 2014 manual says 72,000 for an automatic tranny. In my (too many) years of driving cars, I never changed the transmission fluid (old tech) except in the pickup I used to tow my travel trailer. Then, once a year, filter included.
I knew 2 people with high mileage cars that were told to change the fluid...only to have transmission failures soon after. I guess the dirt was the only thing holding them together. 

I'll be coming up on that 72,000 mark in a couple of months.....6 speed tranny.....maybe....MAYBE .


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Manuals and automatics definitely respond differently to fluid changes at high mileages.


----------



## patomartinez10 (Nov 2, 2019)

jimmyc said:


> My 2014 manual says 72,000 for an automatic tranny. In my (too many) years of driving cars, I never changed the transmission fluid (old tech) except in the pickup I used to tow my travel trailer. Then, once a year, filter included.
> I knew 2 people with high mileage cars that were told to change the fluid...only to have transmission failures soon after. I guess the dirt was the only thing holding them together.
> 
> I'll be coming up on that 72,000 mark in a couple of months.....6 speed tranny.....maybe....MAYBE .



yea it's exactly what I don't want to happen ****. I've heard that if has too many miles with the same fluid, then the dirt tends to hold the transmission together. decisions decisions


----------



## patomartinez10 (Nov 2, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> The owners manual calls for 45K and 90K under Severe operating conditions. I too live in Southern California and it was 123 degrees over the weekend!
> 
> 
> https://my.gmc.com/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/dynamic/manuals/2014/chevrolet/cruze/2014_chevrolet_cruze_owners.pdf


yea I just saw that too. idk why my actually physical manual is different lol. 

well I for sure missed the 45k servicing. wonder how my car will react if I do it now


----------



## patomartinez10 (Nov 2, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Changing the fluid is a required service. Absolutely change it. With a little more research I think you'll find Syncromesh products from your favorite brand are the preferred lube.


for sure. I just missed doing the transmission fluid change, so I have no clue how my car will react after.

yup. I heard good things about syncromesh, but the other recommended lube on this forum is the performance one 75W-90


----------



## patomartinez10 (Nov 2, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Manuals and automatics definitely respond differently to fluid changes at high mileages.


this is my issue with the uncertainty. I know I need to do it, but idk if my transmission will have issues soon after


----------

